# spyder3 tv



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Has anyone used the spyder3tv to calibrate a projector, LCD TV or plasma TV??


----------



## cinema mad (Jan 28, 2007)

I would'nt go for the Spyder3/2 Colorimeters you can get much better for less $ such as the Xrite Eye one Display 2 Colorimeter and use the free HCFR calabration software combined with Calabration DVD/Blu-Ray DVD's for there test patterns....

Cheers....


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Jason!!

I was reading about the eye one and they said is a lot better, amazon have the eye one for $147, one more question ..can I use that setup to calibrate any tv, LCD, DLP Plasma and projectors?? 

Just want to learn how to calibrate my tv and PJ.:nerd:

Thanks!!


----------



## cinema mad (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes you can use the eye one Display 2 Colorimeter combined with the free HCFR calibration software to calibrate CRT/PLASMA/LCD/DLP, including Front projection...

Kal has A very good STEP-BY-STEP wright up on CurtPalme.com in regards to the Above combination called, "GrayScale & Colour Calibration For Dummies" its very well written and easy to understand.... 

FWIW I use the Higher End Eye-One pro Spectro & CalMan Software for calibration ...There is A special price on the Eye 1 display 2 & calman Software combo on CurtPalm.com.... 

check it out...

Cheers....


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks again Jason!:T

I ordered the eye one LT yesterday and downloaded the HCFR.
I read GrayScale & Colour Calibration For Dummies:nerd:, I will try the set up probably this weekend!:reading:


:bigsmile:


----------



## cinema mad (Jan 28, 2007)

Good luck with your calibrations, And I know you made the right choice going with the Eye one display 2 as compared to the Spyder colori meters...

Cheers....


----------

